# New puppy owner here! Plenty of questions :)



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am proudly the new owner of a chocolate havanese puppy. He is only 5 weeks old so the breeder still has him but I am so excited to get him! I will attach photos of him at the bottom from when he is 1 month old. First id like to state that I have done more research than I could ever imagine on the things I am about to ask, more research than I ever did in college even! haha. My first GIGANTIC question is crates... I know EVERYONE has a different opinion and system dealing with crates and their effectiveness. My family has had 2 different dogs, both different breeds, and they never used crates and were successful. I understand that a puppy needs its own "space" or "bedroom" I have a mudroom right next to my kitchen that is the size of a play pen area. I was wondering what everyones thoughts would be on me making that his own area? My wife and I are home a lot so its not like he would be confined to that area a lot. We would have his toys and bed in that area so it can be his own place. Plus I also have read and heard that it is good to have the puppies own space near the door in which you will go to for potty training. I apologize for this super long post! Last few questions are short like what type of food should I get for him as a puppy? What do you recommend as a reward treat for him when he does something good other than praise? Lastly I have a car seat for him instead of a crate. The car seat has a clip for his collar so he can't jump or fall out. My family has used them before and the pups love it. We won't be doing any airplane travel so getting a crate isn't too important. What are everyones views on the car seat? It is secured by the vehicles seat belt. 
Thank you ahead for all your thoughts and opinions! They are greatly appreciated! And finally I present to you all... Tucker


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is so cute! My friend had her puppy in her mud room from the get go. He will probably cry the first few nights. If you put a radio in their it might help him settle down. My friend also had a small travel create in the room and her puppy would go in to sleep its like a den to them. You could even decide to have him in the crate next to your bed and just put your fingers threw if he cries. I had to get up at least once in the night when they would wake up. a baby puppy and Havanese are IMO hard to house train. I found it nice to train them both outside and have a indoor area also. 
As far as food goes start with what the breeder is feeding and then add what you decide slow. I feed blue buffalo puppy and had to add chicken and a bit of water with a small amount of broth. Acanna is one of the best dried dog foods. Some folks home cook some raw feed some buy canned food. The car seat sounds nice he might get car sick on the way home. I had a small laundry basket and my mom held it on her lap for the 3 hr drive.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

1. CONGRATS
2. We need lots of pictures as you get more. 
3. Suzi is right about the food. Whatever the breeder feeds then switch slowly if you want.
4. As far as treats go, make sure they are ALL made in the USA, not in China. There are three brands out there that are known for making dogs sick. I see them all over, and they're on sale a lot, but RESIST! Milos Kitchen, Waggon Trail (or something like that), and I can't remember the other. For training, I have some grain free, corn free, junk free 1/2 calorie each treats that he loves. I also have some higher calorie treats that are the same brand as his food (Wellness). He loves bully sticks (as most Havs do). I also have gotten treats by all the high quality brands (one is Natural Balance (bison and sweet potato or something, one is a Natural Choice Apples and something or another). I tried to get a wide variety of flavors in his treats so that it keeps him guessing. I don't have trouble with soft poops because of the big variety either, but I tend to stick to one kind in a day. There are other great choices out there, I'm sure others will chime in with those ideas, I just figured 6 or 7 different ones that I bought was enough for now, LOL.
5. Trooper loves his crate. All dogs are different, though. But they are people dogs and will be most happy wherever you are. Even though you described the mud room area, I am bad about picturing it in my head. Is it kinda close to your bedroom so you can hear your new one?
6. Are you going to do any type of indoor potty system for an indoor option? That's something to hugely consider with his arrangements.
7. I saw you said "collar". They are so small as pups that many people here recommend harnesses, even as they get to be full grown.
8. A good number of people here have car seats. I plan on buying one, I just haven't gotten around to that yet. My Trooper loves looking out the car window, so it'll be great for him. Hopefully your pup will love the car too. For the first trip home, the carseat may not be the best choice. Trooper was totally freaked out the first trip in the car (the way home from Katie's) and for sure would have freaked out in a car seat. We've taken him in the car a lot and he'd love it now. He might need to be closer to someone to feel safe. The laundry basket sounds like a nice idea, I didn't think of that, wish I did. Trooper was ALL over us in the car on the way home with his freak out.
9. Pictures. Did I mention we LOVE pictures!?!? heheh

PS. Tucker is a CUTE name!!!!!


----------



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

Suzi and Angiern... Thank you very much for your kind words, help, and awesome opinions. I will definitely be posting new pictures as soon as i receive them! The breeder said she was going to send me a fresh set at the end of the week, so get ready! Thank you both for your knowledge. I am definitely taking notes and I will be staying away from those brands for sure! As for the mud room, it is very close to my bedroom so it will be easy to hear him. Ideally I will want him in the bedroom with me at the end. And Angiern you had suggested indoor potty options and training. Do you recommend training him to go outside and inside? If so what do you suggest for indoor training? And lastly I'm glad you brought up the collar and harness subject, that is one thing I forgot to ask but you already answered it for me! I just ordered the harness so thank you for that!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations on your new baby!!!!

The only thing I have to add is a suggestion about getting a 'baby gate' to put across the mud room door, so that way he can be confined but not 'cut off' from the family!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

TuckerRPN said:


> Suzi and Angiern... Thank you very much for your kind words, help, and awesome opinions. I will definitely be posting new pictures as soon as i receive them! The breeder said she was going to send me a fresh set at the end of the week, so get ready! Thank you both for your knowledge. I am definitely taking notes and I will be staying away from those brands for sure! As for the mud room, it is very close to my bedroom so it will be easy to hear him. Ideally I will want him in the bedroom with me at the end. And Angiern you had suggested indoor potty options and training. Do you recommend training him to go outside and inside? If so what do you suggest for indoor training? And lastly I'm glad you brought up the collar and harness subject, that is one thing I forgot to ask but you already answered it for me! I just ordered the harness so thank you for that!


Many people (not everyone, I don't think) do both outdoor and indoor. Usually the breeder starts the pups on an indoor option of some kind, you might want to find out what they use. The indoor option is nice because they have a "no-fail" way to go if you don't notice they need to go outside, aren't watching them real close (like in the mudroom), or if you're gone for a period of time. Again, it's all personal choice, but potty training can be a tough thing to conquer with any small breed, it's nice to think it through so they always have a "no fail" potty place.

Now as they get older, many will tend to WANT to go outside and use the indoor option less and less.


----------



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

Tillie... I am sorry I forgot to add that I have a baby gate for the mud room.
Angiern... I am sure I will put some pee pads down while he is in is own little area. I was just worried he would begin to mistake the carpet for a pee pad later on.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome!
ya, I TRIED to keep Tillie with an indoor option in the begining, but she was peeing on the bathroom rugs all the time. Took those away and she would NOT pee on a pee pad or potty patch, so she trained to all outside and I SOOOOO wish I could have an indoor option for her. Not just for stormy weather, but for traveling!!!


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Tammy - 

I'm glad to hear you say that. I know a lot of people have told me just use outside but I love having the indoor option and hate to give that up. Convenient when you go to people's houses or travel (which we do a lot). 

TuckerRPN - congrate. I have a new puppy too so I'm sure i'll feel all your joy/pain when you get yours. I couldnt see the pics on my computer but I love love chocolates so I'm sure he's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Tucker's Mom(?) Dad(?)...we'd like to know your real name...some people put their first name in their signature, unless you'd like to be known as Tucker's ___. LOL. Anyways...Havs are paper eaters, including their pee pads. If you want to go the pee pad route, don't bother buying those trays that frame the paper and "hold" it, rather invest in Ugodog from the get go. It keeps their paper protected by a grate. 

Trust me. Save your hair (and your frustration).


----------



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

I am sorry haha. I am Tucker's Dad... Scott. I have been trying to mess around with my settings and things like that. But it is Taylor and Scott. Tucker is the first name and RP is part of the middle name my wife picked and N is for my last name Nelson haha so you have TuckerRPN. I will definitely look in to that Ugodog and see about getting one of those.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't think any of us use the pads they sell to go with it. Something about rinsing a pad and using it for three days grosses me out, but I'm sure that's the nurse in me. We all use pee pads in there and they work fine. Not trying to talk you into using anything you don't wanna use, just saying for pee pads that's the way to go. Unless you want the pee pad to be their favorite toy and their midday snack, that is. LOL. There are other systems out there too, so look around before you decide, and certainly talk to your breeder to ask what they start the pups with. Every breeder has their preferences. 

What breeder are you going with?


----------



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

Her name is Victoria. She is an AKC Havanese breeder from Wilson New York. She lives on a lot of acres and has a wine vineyard. I have done a lot of research and she is very reputable. She is a very nice lady and is always updating me on Tucker with pictures and just information on how he is doing.


----------



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

We use a porch potty that has pop-up sprinklers on a timer and it has worked great for us. Rudi is also bell-trained. We bought a ribbon of bells and hung it on the door, and from the first day we brought him home, we hit the bell with his paw and then took him out. Now, he hits the bells when he needs to go out and does his business as soon as he steps on the porch potty. We also said 'go potty' every time we took him out so that he would understand the command when we take him away from the house. It has worked very well for us. We are lucky to live in a temperate climate on the CA coast near Santa Cruz, so we aren't dealing with a harsh climate. I can see how you might want to have a backup option for cold winter nights, but since you will be getting Tucker in the Spring, you could train him outdoors first and then add the indoor component later. He could always ring his bells when he needs you to put down a puppy pad.
BTW, Tucker is beautiful. Can't wait to see pics as his coat comes in. Enjoy!


----------



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

Iris... Thank you for posting! My wife and I have bought the potty training bells and it came with a DVD also so we will definitely be training Tucker to use them! I will definitely be posting new pictures sometime this weekend when the breeder sends me new ones!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

TuckerRPN said:


> Lastly I have a car seat for him instead of a crate. The car seat has a clip for his collar so he can't jump or fall out...What are everyones views on the car seat? It is secured by the vehicles seat belt.





angiern2004 said:


> 7. I saw you said "collar". They are so small as pups that many people here recommend harnesses, even as they get to be full grown.


Not fan of collars either. Especially in the car!!! Imagine what would happen to a little dog being clipped on a collar should you ever hit the break hard in case of an emergency! He becomes a catapult and could easily break his neck. 
I don't see anything wrong with a car seat, but please go with a harness instead of collar. I would personally also choose a harness with vest design with a broader stripes instead of small thin striped ones. Not sure how to explain it good so here are some example links instead.
I would go with something like this: Amazon.com: Solvit 62294 Pet Vehicle Safety Harness, Small: Pet Supplies
and not this style as the small stripes can still injure the skin: Amazon.com: Good Pet Stuff Travelin' Dog Car Harness, Medium: Pet Supplies

Btw, congratulations on your beautiful puppy! Love his name!


----------



## Iris (Jan 2, 2012)

I looked at the link for the Solvit car seat. I really love that Rudi will easily be able to see out the window. However, the pictures show using it in the front seat and I would be concerned gratin the event of an accident, the air bag could kill him, just as you wouldn't have a small child sit in front. So, my question is: does anyone use it in a car with a bench seat? If so, does wrapping the lower strap around the lap belt provide enough stability? 
I've been looking for a car seat, hoping that it may help with Rico's car sickness. He seems to do so much better when there is a passenger along who can hold him up to see out of the window.


----------



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your opinions and everything! I just got the harness in the mail so no more collar! No worries now. But drum roll please.... PICTURE UPDATE!!!! Enjoy everyone! This is Tucker at 6 1/2 weeks old! It is getting so close to pick up!! Here you all go...


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow Tucker is stunning. What a beauty. You'll get compliments on him all day long? Is he a chocolate?


----------



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

dogluv said:


> Wow Tucker is stunning. What a beauty. You'll get compliments on him all day long? Is he a chocolate?


Yes he is a Chocolate with white markings.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

And a very pretty chocolate!!! When is he coming home?


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ooooo he is HANDSOME!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow, gorgeous pup, thanks for the pic update and welcome!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Iris said:


> since you will be getting Tucker in the Spring, you could train him outdoors first and then add the indoor component later. He could always ring his bells when he needs you to put down a puppy pad.


Just be fore warned... Dogs who are first trained only to go outside RARELY will accept an indoor potty alternative when they are older.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Iris said:


> I looked at the link for the Solvit car seat. I really love that Rudi will easily be able to see out the window. However, the pictures show using it in the front seat and I would be concerned gratin the event of an accident, the air bag could kill him, just as you wouldn't have a small child sit in front. So, my question is: does anyone use it in a car with a bench seat? If so, does wrapping the lower strap around the lap belt provide enough stability?
> I've been looking for a car seat, hoping that it may help with Rico's car sickness. He seems to do so much better when there is a passenger along who can hold him up to see out of the window.


I can't answer the bench seat question, but you are right. Dogs should only travel in the front seat IF the airbag can be disabled on the passenger side, or if (as in my car) the airbag is automatically disabled if the weight on the seat is under the proper weight limit.


----------



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

He is coming home the first of May! And Krandall... There will always be someone home with him so I HOPE we will be okay with training him on going outside. We don't do much travel to hotels or anything so I don't think an indoor option is too major for us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TuckerRPN said:


> He is coming home the first of May! And Krandall... There will always be someone home with him so I HOPE we will be okay with training him on going outside. We don't do much travel to hotels or anything so I don't think an indoor option is too major for us.


In PA, I'm sure you have some snow, and I'm POSITIVE that you have nasty, rainy weather from time to time. Think twice before giving up the indoor option. Many folks who do wish they hadn't later on.


----------



## TuckerRPN (Apr 9, 2012)

krandall said:


> In PA, I'm sure you have some snow, and I'm POSITIVE that you have nasty, rainy weather from time to time. Think twice before giving up the indoor option. Many folks who do wish they hadn't later on.


Wouldn't it confuse the puppy to train him to go in 2 different places? How would I go about training him indoors and outdoors? It just seems kind of confusing to me haha


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TuckerRPN said:


> Wouldn't it confuse the puppy to train him to go in 2 different places? How would I go about training him indoors and outdoors? It just seems kind of confusing to me haha


If he was already trained by his breeder to use an indoor system, (most good breeders do) you can just continue having that available to him in his ex-pen, or where ever you confine him. They usually continue to use it. They also typically are very willing to eliminate outdoors. So you really aren't teaching "two places to eliminate", you are teaching "the places you CAN'T eliminate" (meaning everywhere else:biggrin1

Having an indoor potty option actually can AVOID a lot of "accidents" that happen when the puppy just can't find a way to communicate his needs, or is too far away from the "right" place to potty when the urge hits. Just as with small children, they often don't notice that they need to go until it's an EMERGENCY!!!:biggrin1:


----------

